# inside Neck tag question



## Sanford (Feb 1, 2015)

What is the strip called that is located on the inside neck of the tee shirt and where can i get some made?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It's called a "neck tape." Not sure you can have them made and added to an existing shirt. I believe it needs to be done at the time the shirt is cut and sewn. So whoever you use to manufacture your shirts should be able to do it. Just give them the specs of what you want.


----------



## Sanford (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank You very much


----------



## jeradclough22 (Apr 16, 2011)

It is also called twill tape


----------

